# Mass Shooting in Germany: 8 Dead



## tomahawk6 (19 Feb 2020)

Terrorism rears its ugly head in Europe again. Reports indicate possible multiple shooters.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-51567971


----------



## brihard (19 Feb 2020)

8 dead, 5 seriously injured. Two separate shooting scenes, both shisha bars. One shooter in custody, possibly another still at large. Motives and suspect ID not yet made public.

Obviously lots to follow on this, and as usual expect preliminary reports to be garbage.


----------



## mariomike (20 Feb 2020)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> Terrorism rears its ugly head in Europe again.





			
				Brihard said:
			
		

> Motives and suspect ID not yet made public.



"Far-right extremist"
https://www.google.com/search?sxsrf=ALeKk038eiBT06ldjkPDuafDZRzmXwdwFw%3A1582214736335&ei=UK5OXvSBFNSU0PEP172s4AY&q=germany+shooting+%22far-right%22&oq=germany+shooting+%22far-right%22&gs_l=psy-ab.3...1519869.1521799..1523279...1.0..0.522.2526.1j10j0j2j0j1......0....1..gws-wiz.......35i302i39j33i10.FQy8jm9EU9c&ved=0ahUKEwj06cSaweDnAhVUCjQIHdceC2wQ4dUDCAo&uact=5#spf=1582216263999


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Feb 2020)

Terrorism is conducted by extremists across the spectrum. Nine now confirmed deceased. Very sad and Merkel used the R word today. My condolences to the families of those shot.

https://www.bbc.com/news/world-europe-51577196


----------



## garb811 (20 Feb 2020)

tomahawk6 said:
			
		

> .... Very sad and Merkel used the R word today...


What does that even mean in this context? Is Chancellor Merkel stating that it was believed the shooter acted out of racism (the "R" word I believe you're alluding to) now in the same league as someone using the "n" word in your mind?


----------



## tomahawk6 (20 Feb 2020)

garb811 said:
			
		

> What does that even mean in this context? Is Chancellor Merkel stating that it was believed the shooter acted out of racism (the "R" word I believe you're alluding to) now in the same league as someone using the "n" word in your mind?


'

Yes she blamed racism and it looks like she would be correct.


----------

